# Air management picture thread



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

This is a thread to post pics of different configurations of compressors, tanks, valves, etc. to help those trying to figure out cool ways to mount everything up.
















And an older pic of the setup in my car (I've cleaned up the wires and mounted everything now):


















_Modified by Capt. Obvious at 10:52 AM 12-24-2007_


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Air management picture thread (Capt. Obvious)*

good idea.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Air management picture thread (diive4sho)*

Spot taken to post mine up hopefully after this weekend!


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Air management picture thread (The_Sauce)*









Still need to finish up the fine touches on the box. And get better pix. But us ee my tank in the back


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Air management picture thread (MikeSc0tt)*

found this in the we are 139 thread


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Air management picture thread (diive4sho)*

thats a sweet setup! 
hopefully i'll something like this in my trunk in 08!


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: Air management picture thread (DEZL_DUB)*

anyone got a spare well setup or something more hidden?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Air management picture thread (diive4sho)*


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Air management picture thread (diive4sho)*

here is my setup, the tank and the valves are very old, they were on another car at least for 3 years before i got them, but surprisingly still work.
i also have a spare wheel inside , so thats the reason everything is exposed like that, plan to do a lot of work to the whole system, just need to find some mk4 lowering springs, so i could still drive the car while working on my air.


_Modified by Rat4Life at 9:39 PM 12-21-2007_


_Modified by Rat4Life at 12:38 AM 12-22-2007_


----------



## beyondkustom (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Air management picture thread (Rat4Life)*

i'll try to take a pic of mine today, just gotta pull the sub box out first







it turns out that i'm better at building the setups than i am taking pictures of them







damn camera's always broken or out of batteries.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: Air management picture thread (beyondkustom)*

this is what it looks like below








this


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Air management picture thread (beyondkustom)*









valves hidden under the floor


----------



## wonword (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (wonword)*









cleaned is the name of the game


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

i like that setup, Jason http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Mike.)*

thanks, the only downside is the the leader hoses seem to leak when bent. i think that's covered under viair's warranty so imma check that out


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i need to get a pic of my set up on here


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

[reserved spot i hope]


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

{reserved spot for new pictures when it come back from paint and body)


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_{reserved spot for new pictures when it come back from paint and body)


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ 
cleaned is the name of the game









Then clean that drivers side c pillar....lol







just kiddin that setup looks sweet....had to cost a fortune with all that suede and leather..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

oh there's only more leather and suede to come









and that pillar will be covered in one of those materials, it got dirty when we were shaving my roof rails, thankyouverymuch


----------



## djsun (May 8, 2006)

here's a mockup of my 67 Squareback its come a logn way from this and is allmost finished. I'll post more when done.
There are 2 compressors in there now with a 10 gal tank.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (djsun)*

that looks sick man good work!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

Bump this one back up


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

i cant wait!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_thanks, the only downside is the the leader hoses seem to leak when bent. i think that's covered under viair's warranty so imma check that out

Viair never warranties their leader lines.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Here is one of an Sonoma we just finshed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Incase you aren't quite sure what you're looking at.
2008 Cadillac SRX with the tank and compressor mounted underneath the car. It's in a void above the spare tire. The spare tire mounts right back in it's stock location hiding what you see now. Valves are mounted inside the vehicle.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Not quite air but hey, the car goes up and down.
2006 Cadillac Fleetwood, 2 pump set up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Air management picture thread (Capt. Obvious)*

2003 Infinity G35 Sedan.
Tank is colour matched and we made allowances to add a second compressor. All the ugly stuff is mounted behind the tank.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Air management picture thread ([email protected])*

Of course, the caddy CTS.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Air management picture thread ([email protected])*

Ford F150 with ART product mounted in the tool box, out of site and out of mind.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Air management picture thread ([email protected])*

We are re-working a Mercedes S500 trunk set up with hardlines, ostrich and stereo so when we're done, we'll get some pictures of that up.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Air management picture thread ([email protected])*

Damn Kevin, the more I look at the setup in that CTS, the more I want to re-do my system. The work you guys do is absolutely gorgeous!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wish you were local!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Air management picture thread (Capt. Obvious)*

Thanks man. I will post some more later. We have done 100's of installs. And we have some nice new ones coming up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Air management picture thread (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Wish you were local!









We are only a flatbed, car hauler, and/or vehicle transport away lol. Although Washington State is kinda far......


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:08 AM 1-13-2008_


----------



## djsun (May 8, 2006)

Its done check the video!
http://www.youtube.com/user/djsunproductions


----------



## sc_rufctr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (djsun)*

Sick as.... Love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HAWAII 5-0 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_i need to get a pic of my set up on here


Yea you do Ive been looking for some pics of a MKV setup???


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

any pic of a MK2 install?? and what is the different between a single or double compressor in the system? and some used a 2/2 line and other a 5/2 or something like that.. what is easier or better??


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

My all time favorite, and soon to be inspiration.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

Here's my work in progress







Valves, compressor and all other goodies are under the sub-floor in the spare tire well


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

My low buck, used parts, ebay special.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*

^^^ That's a badass looking setup!








Who makes that valve block, I'm diggin' it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_^^^ That's a badass looking setup!








Who makes that valve block, I'm diggin' it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks
Not sure who made the valves, I bought them used on ebay. They are actually two blocks. I made the distribution manifold thing out of a chunk of alluminum.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*

I think your water separator is upside down by the way.
Edit: Just realized the whole setup is turned upside down in that pic.










_Modified by Capt. Obvious at 11:23 AM 2-11-2008_


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

yeah it mounts under the car


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joezeeuw* »_yeah it mounts under the car

Draggin tank....now that's ballsy








lol


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joezeeuw* »_My low buck, used parts, ebay special.









that is bad ass i must say...hmmm


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*

Those are Chassistech Valves. They work really good. I had the same deal but red (1/2" in's and out's)


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joezeeuw* »_
Thanks
Not sure who made the valves, I bought them used on ebay. They are actually two blocks. I made the distribution manifold thing out of a chunk of alluminum.

That "air rail" is tight as foook. I want something like that myself.
too bad nobody makes it.


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_
That "air rail" is tight as foook. I want something like that myself.
too bad nobody makes it.









It doesn't look like it would be that hard to make, just some 120 Aluminium Tube, cap the ends using a tig, and then drill and tap for fittings. Probably took about 2hrs to make.


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (Shurls)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shurls* »_
It doesn't look like it would be that hard to make, just some 120 Aluminium Tube, cap the ends using a tig, and then drill and tap for fittings. Probably took about 2hrs to make. 


You could do it that way. I just rifled a solid bar and drilled and tapped. just need a big bit and a pipe tap.


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*

Hmmm, that's even easier. It would eliminate the "Chamber" created with using tube. Not that a chamber would affect anything adversely though. That's not a cheap bit though, thats for sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Shurls)*

OR, you can do what I did and buy an anodized billet manifold already tapped and drilled for her pleasure










it has a square profile, but tidys up the install and is tucked away.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_OR, you can do what I did and buy an anodized billet manifold already tapped and drilled for her pleasure

Pics?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

you'll see it when i redo some things in the upcoming months. i'll check to see if i took some uninstalled pics.


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

my gauge in the ashtray (MK5)


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *basti-FSI* »_








my gauge in the ashtray (MK5)









looks nice, how does the car i assume it is mk5 handles with just front/ back setup?


_Modified by Rat4Life at 11:51 PM 2-28-2008_


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

yes, only front and back. side to side is illegal in germany


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*

is there a reason for that??


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

no like it´s common in germany.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Mine is also in that area.


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

nice paul!? is this gauge from dakota like the grey tt from brittain has it?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*

Yep. Its Dakota Digital, it's part of their Odyssey line. It's pretty good. I am having problems with my tank pressure sending unit.


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

could you send me the name of a store selling it? i just read about that in the magazine performance vw with the grey audi TT...


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

what I have so far


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_what I have so far


looking really nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

VEry nice!
Basi:
http://www.universalairsuspension.com has them.
https://www.universalairsuspen...aced8


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (sirswank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirswank* »_it's only a schematic, but for a simple up/down system, would this work?









may i add that no one should do this set-up EVER. pay the extra few bucks and do it somewhat right. you need 8 valves, so each line has it's own pressure and it's adjustable. if you don't believe me, i hope you don't get sea-sick. ever been in a boat? that's what this set up entails and it's DANGEROUS.

you can also get away with 4 check valves if you want to run 6 valves. 


_Modified by rustslanga at 4:03 PM 3-8-2008_


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

just found an old pic of my trunk


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*

great thread, I really LOVE those copper lines from the valves to the tank, they look absolutley amazing....
I gotta think about that for my next setup in the audi for sure


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (sirswank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirswank* »_it's only a schematic, but for a simple up/down system, would this work?


no it wont, unless the bag as 2 lines going to it one in and one out which would be stupid. 
do mroe research before you try to go a 'simple' set-up... 
you definitely should do an 8 valve set-up. Idk if your drawing is just lacking details and thats what you plan on doing, but thats definitely not gonna work. 
Here is mine: I used the suicide doors set-up and added my extra parts.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

did a little more work to it


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joezeeuw* »_









what kind/size is that compressor? looks bad ass


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (candela)*

MKV


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (candela)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candela* »_
what kind/size is that compressor? looks bad ass

El cheapo Airbagit. I clocked it so it would lay flat.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*

























Here is one I forgot about. Did this 3 years ago I think.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Starion88esir (Jan 3, 2005)

What's that plumbed into the compressor on the left on eithor side?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Thats Robs hydraulic set up. On the left pump are accumulators for ride quality.


----------



## Starion88esir (Jan 3, 2005)

Ok, those have to be the smallest accumulators I've ever seen. I've only seen ones that are a 2 or 3 gallon long tanks. I like that much bette. You custom make those or is there a supplier?


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Starion88esir)*

The Setup
Front
Koni Coilovers (soon to be replaced by my rebuild FK highsports)
UVAIR Aero Sport Front Bags
Rear
Firestone bags with the bolt in kit
Management
2 400 Viars
5 gallon 9 port tank (I could have done a 5 port)
Autopilot Digital Controller


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








cleaned is the name of the game









clean


----------



## Fat Jon (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (Shurls)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shurls* »_
It doesn't look like it would be that hard to make, just some 120 Aluminium Tube, cap the ends using a tig, and then drill and tap for fittings. Probably took about 2hrs to make. 


much better to use a solid block of billet, drill through all the way, drill in the 4 ports and thread all the holes... what size holes would you guys want.. and what kind of spacing between the holes... i could make these fairly easily.


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Air management picture thread ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Of course, the caddy CTS.

















Kevin this is how I want my R32 done up...I can't wait.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Air management picture thread (michaelmark5)*

here's mine


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Incase you aren't quite sure what you're looking at.
2008 Cadillac SRX with the tank and compressor mounted underneath the car. It's in a void above the spare tire. The spare tire mounts right back in it's stock location hiding what you see now. Valves are mounted inside the vehicle.









This is exactly what I want to do with my tank and compressor on my Eurovan! Any problems with grime messing up the compressor? How about vibrations on the body when the compressor kicks in?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, when you mount the compressor under, it tends to resinate through the whole car. But it is a sealed pump so it can be done with no problems.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yes, when you mount the compressor under, it tends to resinate through the whole car. But it is a sealed pump so it can be done with no problems.

Noobie question: What pumps are sealed....Viair?


----------



## baggedbox707 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yea, my setup is loud as hell cuz everything is installed underneath, but in all reality, is it any quiter in the cabin for all you wagons/hatchbacks?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (baggedbox707)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_
Noobie question: What pumps are sealed....Viair?

as far as i know only the big series, 450s, 480s. 

_Quote, originally posted by *baggedbox707* »_Yea, my setup is loud as hell cuz everything is installed underneath, but in all reality, is it any quiter in the cabin for all you wagons/hatchbacks?

what compressor do u have?? its easier to make it quiet on the inside of the car than the outside cause u fan put foam, or padding or dynamat to contain the vibrations and noise inside, outside the car the compressors have to be very secure otherwise they are gonna make bumper, and w/e else its close to them vibrate and make it even louder.


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









this is my favorite


----------



## baggedbox707 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
what compressor do u have?? its easier to make it quiet on the inside of the car than the outside cause u fan put foam, or padding or dynamat to contain the vibrations and noise inside, outside the car the compressors have to be very secure otherwise they are gonna make bumper, and w/e else its close to them vibrate and make it even louder. 

The compressor is mounted securely to the exterior, but let's just say it's a suttle difference between the manufacturing of my toyota body and your vw body







So everything outside the car is loud. I'm prolly going to move my compressor inside and dynamat around it with a vent line under the chassis. Compressor is a P.O.S. right now, but I have $300 to decide what my next compressor will be...


----------



## Matt Crooke (May 10, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








cleaned is the name of the game









Dang... 
Anyone got any photos of the exterior of this car?
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Matt Crooke)*

dakota digital mgmt


----------



## 2.0fsiwagon (Nov 27, 2007)

is that the Dakota Digital MGMT that Masontech sells on their site?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Air management picture thread (Capt. Obvious)*









































Simple to install
Trunk space with access to full spare tire


----------



## 2.0fsiwagon (Nov 27, 2007)

Thats pretty badass...
looks very clean


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Air management picture thread (f_399)*

arent the airpods $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

it is a bit pricey


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

2 2.5 Gallon Tanks
2 400c compressors
Easy Street Auto Pilot manifolds and management
Everything else is in the back of the spare tire well (both compressors, manifolds, ecu, etc.)


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Air management picture thread (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_








































Simple to install
Trunk space with access to full spare tire


where did you get this kit??


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Air management picture thread (401R32)*

My new stuff. 
Dakota Digital Gauge
Custom Switch panel
ACCUAIR Manifold
The rest i had from before.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Air management picture thread (Santi)*









not the best, but i needed something to hold me over temporarily. Gonna redo the entire trunk after the winter


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: (tomespo)*

bump! any more pics of setups?
cheers
dom


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: (cabbywitha 16v-T)*









the mess


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (tomespo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomespo* »_








the mess










Wow! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluegolfgti (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: (rotorwerks)*

Here is my accuair setup
























I have yet to mount the touch pad but im gonna make a pod in the door pocket once i find the time.


----------



## yukonone (Oct 1, 2009)

more pictures please!! that looks soo clean!! That Accuair shti is Money$$$


----------



## bluegolfgti (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: (yukonone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yukonone* »_more pictures please!! that looks soo clean!! That Accuair shti is Money$$$

Thanks man, more pics here
http://www.edition38.com/forum...&st=0


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (bluegolfgti)*

The air pods don't have water traps?


----------



## Jayson13f (Jun 19, 2007)

we had to raise my trunk flow about 3 inches to cover the compressors and make the tank to cleaner sitting there. Its in the wheel well,thats why it sits a lil to the right.


----------



## Nyccustomizer (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Air management picture thread (my00dub)*

Some great pics here. I thought I'd add a few of my favs.
1996 Impala








Touareg
























2001 BMW 5 series wagon








1987 Cutlass








1967 Cadillac DeVille








2000 DeVille
























2004 Chrysler 300








2000 Astro








1964 Impala SS


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Air management picture thread (Nyccustomizer)*

Good stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'd love to see some shots of the BMW wagon.


----------



## Nyccustomizer (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Air management picture thread (mikegilbert)*

I didnt wanna clog up the thread with pics of non VW's. Hope its ok to post these.
It drove aired out on these 20's. Then he went to 22's and the front rubbed aired out. Only pic I have on 22's is when it was dirty.


































_Modified by Nyccustomizer at 5:32 PM 1-3-2010_


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Air management picture thread (Nyccustomizer)*

heres mine.

























floor up.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

shagnwagn118 thats one clean install, nice job!


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (tomespo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomespo* »_shagnwagn118 thats one clean install, nice job!


thanks


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: (shagnwagn118)*

some awesome installs in here, i thought i'd replied but not so thought i'd whore a couple of pics.
8.5 gallong tank
3x480c compressors
easystreet management running on half inch lines
Intergrated controller through steering wheel volume control on audi steering wheel.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

^^ WOAH


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

^^ Extremely nice set up!!
^^


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (vdubbinn8611)*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Air management picture thread (Nyccustomizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nyccustomizer* »_I didnt wanna clog up the thread with pics of non VW's. Hope its ok to post these.
It drove aired out on these 20's. Then he went to 22's and the front rubbed aired out. Only pic I have on 22's is when it was dirty.

I'd kill for that on some 18's or 19's


----------



## Nyccustomizer (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: (plush-automotive)*

Beautiful car plush-automotive. I love all the custom panels.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

love the controls in the wheel. fantastic idea.


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

just wanna share mine with u all
stage 1 of the set up..i am sure there will be alot of changes
1 X 380C
full easy street auto pilot digital management
2 3gallon tanks
full wooden trunk floor with Plexiglas cut out 
lots of blue led

































changes for the future
2 X 480C 
Accuair management !!


----------



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

mine looks like ass. its hard to fit air management and a 4 cu. ft. ported sub box in the trunk of a mk4 jetta


----------



## Jayson13f (Jun 19, 2007)

man, some real time and work on some these cars. nice job guys


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Jayson13f)*

MOARRRRR! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (billmongold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billmongold* »_mine looks like ass. its hard to fit air management and a 4 cu. ft. ported sub box in the trunk of a mk4 jetta

go with a sealed box, cleaner sound and looks


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (billmongold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billmongold* »_mine looks like ass. its hard to fit air management and a 4 cu. ft. ported sub box in the trunk of a mk4 jetta

spare tire well works pretty good getting ready to put my set-up in the tire well


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbinn8611)*


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (FckShoes)*

comon lets keep this going I need Ideas!!
and FckShoes how do you like the accuair block is it worth the $ ?
Im trying to decide between a block manifold or just building one with individual valves


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

I love the accuair manifold, so clean and simple.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Hardlines by Swoops


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

Anyone with a mk2 golf that can show their setup? 
All these in here look great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: (DOHC91GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DOHC91GLI* »_Anyone with a mk2 golf that can show their setup? 
All these in here look great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


im with this guy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif someone post a mk2 setup


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKSUNSHINE* »_








Hardlines by Swoops

holy ****ing ****.


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (DOHC91GLI)*

anyone got pics of a tank mounted up high?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (MKVdubbin)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Keep whoring guys! Looking for ideas.


----------



## glices (Oct 27, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_


----------



## Hokie GTI (Sep 22, 2006)

after months of putting it off, my trunk is finally done.


----------



## OMGitsKYLE! (Apr 10, 2009)

i have a question for you guys running compressors and amps. What are you using for power? 0 gauge wire and d-blocks to multiple amps/compressors? Extra batteries? 

I ask because im piecing together a kit for my mkiv gli and i already have a 4 gauge wire run to a dblock to 1 8 gauge wire for my fairly small 5 channel amp. So i have 1 extra slot for an 8 gauge wire for a compressor but if i want to run 2 compressors would i have to run a 0 gauge to a dblock to 3 8 gauge wires? any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Still working on building it up this is just to get it working straight


----------



## dele (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

i spy switches in the door... so sick


----------



## RobbDizzle (Aug 22, 2007)

shagnwagn118 said:


> heres mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Instant win. Super clean install, great job. :thumbup:


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm still in the middle of my install but I figure I'd take the oppertunity to show off my set up a little.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

few from recent installs 
[URL=http://img10.imageshack.us/i/i...0.imageshack.us/img10/8296/img7858l.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL] 
[URL=http://img13.imageshack.us/i/i...13.imageshack.us/img13/405/img7854g.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL] 
[URL=http://img9.imageshack.us/i/im...g9.imageshack.us/img9/2186/img7861s.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL] 
[URL=http://img375.imageshack.us/i/...5.imageshack.us/img375/8278/img7691.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL] 
[URL=http://img28.imageshack.us/i/i...28.imageshack.us/img28/182/img7689l.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL] 
[URL=http://img88.imageshack.us/i/i...8.imageshack.us/img88/2129/img7684z.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL] 
[URL=http://img706.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img706/7175/img7674d.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL] 
[URL=http://img138.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img138/7389/img7507v.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL] 
[URL=http://img707.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img707/2183/img7522v.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL] 
[URL=http://img686.imageshack.us/i/...6.imageshack.us/img686/9539/img7528.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL] 
[URL=http://img203.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img203/1315/img5713c.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL] 
[URL=http://img19.imageshack.us/i/i...9.imageshack.us/img19/8026/img3456o.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL] 
[URL=http://img338.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img338/7927/img7952j.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL] 
[URL=http://img72.imageshack.us/i/i...2.imageshack.us/img72/6469/img7954r.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL] 
[URL=http://img155.imageshack.us/i/...5.imageshack.us/img155/1521/img7955.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL] 
[URL=http://img844.imageshack.us/i/...4.imageshack.us/img844/5298/img8426.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL] 
[URL=http://img690.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img690/9739/img8434u.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL] 
[URL=http://img337.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img337/6939/img8441e.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL] 
[URL=http://img294.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img294/3357/img8529d.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL] 
[URL=http://img21.imageshack.us/i/i...1.imageshack.us/img21/3609/img8528b.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL] 
[URL=http://img818.imageshack.us/i/...imageshack.us/img818/2801/dscf0089r.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL] 
[URL=http://img823.imageshack.us/i/...3.imageshack.us/img823/3484/img8555.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)




----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

Heres mine. Everythings under the floor including my amp.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Bump for mk4 jetta setups.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Damn Cal, you and Santi killed it.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

this looks super clean!!! i"ve been thinking about running 2 3 gal. tanks.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

VR6OOM said:


> Bump for mk4 jetta setups.


here is my latest install.
full accuair with level sensors :banghead: :laugh: actually not that bad,less articulation then mk5 so little easier to find place for mounting sensors.
one 5 gallon tank 2 viair 400 compressors, keeping spare.
bagyards shorties fronts and rears :thumbup:
[URL=http://img294.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img294/7373/img7967x.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img63.imageshack.us/i/i...3.imageshack.us/img63/3012/img7972u.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img175.imageshack.us/i/...imageshack.us/img175/3078/dscf0062a.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img85.imageshack.us/i/d....imageshack.us/img85/453/dscf0073fa.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img14.imageshack.us/i/d....imageshack.us/img14/7340/dscf0064x.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img294.imageshack.us/i/...imageshack.us/img294/5118/dscf0065a.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)




----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

whore.


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

damn Zeb, that **** is weak



jk jk 

looks coo


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

proshot said:


>


mk5? 3 gal tank?


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Yep, mk5 GLI, 3 gallon AVS tank.


----------



## dele (Nov 18, 2008)

some inspiring setups here


----------



## iluvtomesswithu (Jun 27, 2006)

i suck at photos but this is mine now when i get a new job hardlines and water trap


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

The mess that hides below 










Covered up


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Here's mine (terrible sizing):


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

Im gonna bump this up....Looking to see more setup's....im in the brain storming process and i can use the help of visual assistance


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

it's been a while since this thread has been posted to last, so i'm sure theres a LOT more on air these days. post up your trunk layouts :thumbup:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

So many good looking set ups, want moar pix.


----------



## stemiched89 (Jun 26, 2006)

i think to me, this thread is more inspirational and gives me more ideas then the show off thread. 

i want to see more clean/hidden set ups :thumbup:


----------



## Big Shaz (Jul 11, 2009)

in the back of a B6 Passat


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

stemiched89 said:


> i think to me, this thread is more inspirational and gives me more ideas then the show off thread.
> 
> i want to see more clean/hidden set ups :thumbup:


Here is my hidden setup layout with minimal trunk space loss. Full build here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5192531-Accu-aired-MK4-Golf-TDI-with-Rocker-Switch


----------



## dele (Nov 18, 2008)

now that is sweet...can't get much cleaner than that :beer:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

pretty clean^^^^^


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

It may not be as extravagant as most, but I think it looks factory, and that is what I was aiming for.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

kilimats said:


>


are you just running the oem trunk carpet on top of your setup?


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

martin13 said:


> are you just running the oem trunk carpet on top of your setup?


Yes, thats the stock carpet but I'll add a layer of insulation underneath after to quiet down the compressor even more :thumbup:


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

kilimats said:


> Yes, thats the stock carpet but I'll add a layer of insulation underneath after to quiet down the compressor even more :thumbup:


i just noticed this...










you need to switch these bolts to the other side. right now only the top bolts are holding the head of the compressor onto the motor


----------



## stemiched89 (Jun 26, 2006)

reffering to ^^^ picture
have you ran the manifold or compressor with it grounded the way it is, i do not believe wood is a sufficient "ground"


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

i lol^^ wood can be a good ground:laugh: im sure he fixed it it was most likley just mock up


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

wagner17 said:


> i lol^^ wood can be a good ground:laugh: im sure he fixed it it was most likley just mock up


 it was just a mock up, he states in his build thread that wiring is next.
But those compressor bolts should def be switched around or they could also just be replaced with longer bolts and nuts on the other side.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

little weekend project,redoing some messy wiring for a friend.
before and after pics.
[URL=http://img546.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img546/8112/img9700h.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img585.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img585/3551/img9701o.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img834.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img834/2632/img9711x.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img198.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img198/3281/img9712c.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img713.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img713/2899/img9714d.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img560.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img560/6373/img9713f.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img31.imageshack.us/i/i...1.imageshack.us/img31/1995/img9715z.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img846.imageshack.us/i/...6.imageshack.us/img846/8948/img9716.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Rat4Life said:


> it was just a mock up, he states in his build thread that wiring is next.
> But those compressor bolts should def be switched around or they could also just be replaced with longer bolts and nuts on the other side.


good call guys, I'll get some longer bolts/nut asap, thanks :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

mk5 gti with switch speed.
lots of good parts as well as tank and compressor setup were provided by owner of the car.
[URL=http://img31.imageshack.us/i/i....imageshack.us/img31/3163/img9657qm.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img96.imageshack.us/i/i...6.imageshack.us/img96/5075/img9672p.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img146.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img146/9631/img9674q.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img541.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img541/5687/img9680c.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I love how you were able to utilize the styrofoam on the right side :thumbup:

How are you running the lines to the bags? Bulkheads?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

DoctorDoctor said:


> I love how you were able to utilize the styrofoam on the right side :thumbup:
> 
> How are you running the lines to the bags? Bulkheads?


no unfortunately it was not enough room to run bulkheads with the spare,so i just feed the line trough original plastic grommets in the floor under the spare tire(work very well,also don't have to drill any hols in the metal)


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

Boot full of crap:










False Floor:










Hardlines:



















Easystreet:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

i love it looks great^^^^


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

wagner17 said:


> i love it looks great^^^^


Thanks


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

martin13 said:


> i just noticed this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


correction guys, I just had a second look, I unscrewed that head bolt and confirm there is thread on the other side, it is secured :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Rat4Life said:


> no unfortunately it was not enough room to run bulkheads with the spare,so i just feed the line trough original plastic grommets in the floor under the spare tire(work very well,also don't have to drill any hols in the metal)


Pics of said plastic grommets? I am doing my install tomorrow, and am trying to figure out where I want to run my lines :thumbup:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

F*ck trunk space...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

kilimats said:


> correction guys, I just had a second look, I unscrewed that head bolt and confirm there is thread on the other side, it is secured :beer::thumbup:



Check for a 3rd time.

I agree there is threads on the other side of the head.(of the bolt) But nothing is supporting the front of the compressor, just the bracket. :heart:


----------



## ConfesS4 (Jan 13, 2001)

great thread!!
really getting me thinking about air all over again...


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> Pics of said plastic grommets? I am doing my install tomorrow, and am trying to figure out where I want to run my lines :thumbup:


only pic i have is from the underside.
[URL=http://img101.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img101/2208/img8417t.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Check for a 3rd time.
> 
> I agree there is threads on the other side of the head.(of the bolt) But nothing is supporting the front of the compressor, just the bracket. :heart:


Yup, I also tried that route but it does not work and therefore I bought the Viar brackets


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Rat4Life said:


> mk5 gti with switch speed.
> lots of good parts as well as tank and compressor setup were provided by owner of the car.
> [URL=http://img31.imageshack.us/i/i....imageshack.us/img31/3163/img9657qm.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
> [URL=http://img96.imageshack.us/i/i...6.imageshack.us/img96/5075/img9672p.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
> ...


Oh my freaking goodness. That is some ingenuity right there!! So hottt! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Check for a 3rd time.
> 
> I agree there is threads on the other side of the head.(of the bolt) But nothing is supporting the front of the compressor, just the bracket. :heart:


Indeed lol, the threaded part was on the middle plate, Went to home depot and got myself a longer screw and bolt, FIXED

you saved my compressor guys, thanks :beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> Pics of said plastic grommets? I am doing my install tomorrow, and am trying to figure out where I want to run my lines :thumbup:


Once you remove everything from inside the trunk space, the gromets are visible and easy to get to. :thumbup: Good luck with the install.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

Rat4Life said:


> only pic i have is from the underside.



yo yo!!! I have 2 more notch costumers for you.


----------



## White325is (Jan 17, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

White325is said:


> :thumbup:


great idea the only thing i would do differently is putting the tank with fittings pointed down,so you could still drain it when need to,otherwise you will never be able to drain water from the tank.
something like that.
[URL=http://img15.imageshack.us/i/i...5.imageshack.us/img15/6745/img8499x.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## White325is (Jan 17, 2007)

Tank will go in with fittings down. Was just used for mock up quick. 
Thanks tho. :thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

mikebbugn said:


> yo yo!!! I have 2 more notch costumers for you.


sweet,hey im ready as soon as they are.
[URL=http://img819.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img819/1606/img9685y.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

albfelix said:


>


amazing stuff:thumbup:
looks like the most efficient way to collect all that moisture before the tank.


----------



## lifeisshort117 (Jan 7, 2008)

whats hidden:








whats visible:










yee


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

lifeisshort117 said:


> whats hidden:


sick brah! :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice and tight lifeisshort11 :thumbup:

anymore pic of the hidden part?


----------



## lifeisshort117 (Jan 7, 2008)

joeyvdubGLI said:


> sick brah! :laugh: :thumbup:


:laugh:



kilimats said:


> Nice and tight lifeisshort11 :thumbup:
> 
> anymore pic of the hidden part?


thanks man. 
heres a few more per request:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

@lifeisshort117
Well planned, very nice setup. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

couple setups ive been working on this week:

This is for a mk3, tank will be fully exposed above the false floor with hardlines, the 90 PTC goes to the accuair pressure switch










MK5 gti 8 asco valves, dual 400s all the extra airlines are external dumps


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

dammit jon, seeing all your air instals just makes waiting for the R so much harder


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

current setup, thanks for the pic matt donders:beer:


----------



## White325is (Jan 17, 2007)

^^^ More than likely I will be the only person who will see this stuff. ha.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

Redid my cover today, one piece instead of 2 piece, and dorbritz carpet instead of the black suede i had before. Fits way better too 









also finished up this cover with my friend for his car, we recently redid all his management just got it all finalized today


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> cleaned is the name of the game


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

management from the install Fuzzy and i finished last night, mk4 golf


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

blue bags said:


>


 Is this an A3?


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Pretty sure that's a mk5


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

^ yup mk5 gti 

heres the straight on shot of it


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

So hard to tell from those shots. The cars are sooo similar. Same platform so it's to be expected. Looks dope man good work


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*

the tank pressure gauge mounted there looks pretty good......i like it.


----------



## melancholygypsy (Sep 3, 2010)

First air ride setup on my MKV... Did my best 





































Getting rid of the box soon for a stealth side box


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

http://www.stanceworks.com/2011/06/accuair-2/


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)




----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

TT is dope:thumbup:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

My buddy (goshgengstout's) TT trunk we just finished up today.


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

blue bags said:


> My buddy (goshgengstout's) TT trunk we just finished up today.


wow jon.. awesome work.. I love that


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

bookmarked!


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

I need bags


----------



## sim0nvr6 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

joeyvdubGLI said:


>


Would love to see more pics of the install of the tank and how it is mounted on top of the rack.:thumbup: To to prepare for mine some day.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Fiance's R


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

mk4 
analog with dual airlift blocks and single viair 400
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7189/6934135597_f5a2520f32_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1760 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7037/6788018046_bbe65496ef_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1751 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7188/6788018622_20ff3f7ff8_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1762 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

anyone see a problem with putting the tank the long way in the trunk? eg frint to back. in case of being rear ended i would think this could be a problem.


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

re-doing my trunk tomorrow...

trying to drop weight and re configure some stuff...still gonna be the same concept..just neater, lighter, and better :thumbup:


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

steaguejr said:


> Would love to see more pics of the install of the tank and how it is mounted on top of the rack.:thumbup: To to prepare for mine some day.


I didn't do the install, but I tried to get in there take my best snapshot, it's a tight spot.


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

joeyvdubGLI said:


> I didn't do the install, but I tried to get in there take my best snapshot, it's a tight spot.


Thank you very much! I had a feeling it was installed like that. I like the whole install because its clean and everything is out of the way. You have anymore pictures? Would like to see where everything else is at and how the airlines are routed. Thanks in advance!:thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Finishing it up this weekend, more to come. Everything will be hidden.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Does anyone have any unique eXo mount setups to share?


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)




----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

BEFORE:









AFTER:


----------



## BlaktOut02 (Sep 4, 2009)

a 54 chevy and a 70 gmc


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Just one more top cover to add over the electrical :thumbup: 










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

I used the frame from sean's ^^ last setup. Just finished installing E-level tonight and building a new floor. The pressure sensor is attached with a hardline the goes into the input on the other side of the vu-4 and wraps around the frame.


----------



## BlaktOut02 (Sep 4, 2009)

69 squareback


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

My trunk setup:



































I made a compressor anti-vibration rack, cuz i found the drone is too much in the cabin...


















It is dead silence now! Especcialy with the isolation! also mounted a fan that comes on when the compressor kicks in.










The build is not ready yet, my goal is to isolate every panel that you can see. 
And this is the place of my V2 controller:










Stealth:


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

GolfL said:


> My trunk setup:
> 
> 
> The build is not ready yet, my goal is to isolate every panel that you can see.
> And this is the place of my V2 controller:


nice setup:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

sum41kid861 said:


> BEFORE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, Donald! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VWaddict01 (Dec 12, 2011)

I got the most basic setup. No bling, just business. Stereo still to follow..:wave:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Not finished yet...


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

RILEY UK said:


> Not finished yet...


this looks great!
want to see it finished:thumbup:


----------



## Mikey Pants (May 13, 2010)




----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

Question for those that know the answer.

1. When you air out the tank to drain water, do the bags air out too? Does the ECU prevent air leaving the bags?

2. Let say your ECU decides to roll over and play dead. Your car is all the way down and you need to leave. Is there something that you can do to take the ECU out, allowing air going into the bags and continue your day?

If your answer is YES for 1: Can you put a shutoff valve between the tank and ECU to prevent air going out?

If your answer is yes for 2: What kind of safe guards can you do to help this process.

Thanks


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

steaguejr said:


> Question for those that know the answer.
> 
> 1. When you air out the tank to drain water, do the bags air out too? Does the ECU prevent air leaving the bags?
> 
> ...


with accuair manifold when draining tank you car will go down, with airlift dual manifolds car will stay up even if your tank is empty.
i have installed smc check valve before accuair manifold and it holds the pressure even if the tank is empty.
client was driving for a week without tank while the tank was getting powdercoated.
as long as you dont have any leaks in the system and dont air out,cause there is no air reserve tank.

also if your ecu is dead and car aired out, you are able to trow direct power onto the valves and activate them for a little to let some air in the bags.
one of my friends had to do that with his e-level when ecu just suddenly died and aired out whole car while he was driving on the highway. ( that was a scary moment)


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Keep it simple :beer: :beer:


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

Rat4Life said:


> with accuair manifold when draining tank you car will go down, with airlift dual manifolds car will stay up even if your tank is empty.
> i have installed smc check valve before accuair manifold and it holds the pressure even if the tank is empty.
> client was driving for a week without tank while the tank was getting powdercoated.
> as long as you dont have any leaks in the system and dont air out,cause there is no air reserve tank.
> ...



Adding a one-way check valve is some good info! thanks! That is the main thing that had my a little iffy on getting bags. The "what if" I have some pretty ****ty luck. So my next question, having a SMC check valve save your ass if the AccuAir ECU decides to die? Or does it just allow the air to stay in the tank if the ecu goes? I want the AccuAir set-up, just trying to put in safe guards to prevent the :banghead: moments.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

steaguejr said:


> Adding a one-way check valve is some good info! thanks! That is the main thing that had my a little iffy on getting bags. The "what if" I have some pretty ****ty luck. So my next question, having a SMC check valve save your ass if the AccuAir ECU decides to die? Or does it just allow the air to stay in the tank if the ecu goes? I want the AccuAir set-up, just trying to put in safe guards to prevent the :banghead: moments.


 smc one way check valve would only help you to keep car up if the tank is empty,but if ecu dies as i said before you could always just jump power directly to solenoids and get air into the bags


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

Sub'd


----------



## krupske (Mar 10, 2010)

Does somebody got pics of a golf mk2 install ?


----------



## Low Sugar (May 30, 2008)

Anyone have good pics of a 6 valve single compressor setup with a 4 gallon tank?


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## adcodo (Dec 17, 2013)

First picture is crappy but second is better. The goal with my set up was to have something clean and still have trunk space. It was also the first set up that I ever done, So I learnt what some of my mistakes were and hopefully making a better trunk set up and clean it up abit as well as managing to keep the spare tire in.


----------

